# Have you heard of this breeder?



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys, the breeder I was working with decided to keep the puppy that I was going to be getting this weekend...so it's back to searching for me. Which brings me to my question, have ya'll ever heard of Diane Buttrum? She's a breeder of maltese and havanese in AL.
Thanks!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I found this..I dont know if it helps

I mean she looks like she has a couple of puppies for sale.. http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/uid/210566.aspx


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I found this..I dont know if it helps
> 
> I mean she looks like she has a couple of puppies for sale.. http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/uid/210566.aspx[/B]


If that is her I would be a little concerned. It appears you can buy the puppy on line without have talked to the breeder.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166911
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is her. That is the same name she has here, and the same state..Andrea


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

I did some more research (via google lol) and yeah....I think this is one breeder I'm gonna steer clear of.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry you could not get your pup! I was talking with a lady here in NE that has Havenese - home raised, potty trained - all that good stuff. PM me if you want more info.


----------

